# badlands 4C any reports?



## fishnnut (Jul 15, 2006)

Heading out to 4C this weekend and was wondering if anybody had any luck seeing much out that way so far? Thanks


----------



## joebobhunter4 (Jul 19, 2005)

seen a lot of deer but only a few nice ones. i got a 5x5 muley on sunday morning. pretty nice one


----------



## ej4prmc (Dec 3, 2004)

Fuel up the truck and get @#$% out there! You expect too see anything from behind your screen? If you do you need a huntin game :******:


----------



## fishnnut (Jul 15, 2006)

Sorry I upset you Ej. First let me explain that the reason I am not there yet is I have to WORK for a living. That way I can pay for the gas to get there. All I asked for was a report not your lip service. Maybe try taking a chill pill and take your frustration to another website..... Have a nice day :lol:


----------

